# College Student Looking for Deck Handing Job



## Buckhunter9 (Feb 28, 2014)

Dear Captains,
I am a student up at Mississippi State University looking for a job working on a boat this summer. I live in Perdido Key and am very knowledgeable about most fishing topics having done it all my life. If you or anyone you know is needing someone, I'll be back in May ready to help.
Thanks. Adam Weekley
8505726756


----------

